# Lock troubles



## WyoJohn (Jan 21, 2017)

We got a 2003 Cooper about a month ago. I've searched here but if there is a post about this, I wasn't able to dig it up.
It has a few lock quirks. 
The remote only operates the drivers door.
The central locking only operates the drivers door, but it must be used every time you want to exit the car. You must use the inside door handle to unlock the passenger door.
Keeping in mind I'm electrically-challenged, where do I begin to address these issues?
It's a fun car my wife always wanted, and it's just a summer runabout so nothing is terribly critical, but it can be annoying.


----------



## 645/333 (Jun 28, 2010)

Go into the settings menu and change from just drivers door to all doors/passenger, it is a feature, if you hit the remote twice it will open the passenger door.


----------

